# Kühler für i7-4790K



## Finn2708 (26. Juni 2014)

*Kühler für i7-4790K*

Moin, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Kühler für oben genannte CPU, soll auf einem Maximus VII Hero zum Einsatz kommen und ein bisschen OC mitmachen.
Ich hab ein Auge auf die h100i geworfen, aber davon wird ja im Allgemeinen eher abgeraten.

Habt ihr Alternativvorschläge, bzw. positive Erfahrung mit der AIO gemacht?


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

In welches Gehäuse soll der Kühler kommen, wie siehts mit dem Budget aus?
Schon ein Luftkühler für 60€ schafft in etwa die Leistung einer qualitativ minderwertigeren H100i.


----------



## Finn2708 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

In das 750D von Corsair soll er rein.

Könnte man die H100i nicht bei z.B. amazon bestellen, auspacken, Pumpe testen und wenn sie klackert einfach wieder einpacken und zurückschicken? Die Pumpe kann man ja auch testen, ohne alles einzubauen...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Ob die jetzt klackert oder nichts änderts nichts daran das alle Komponenten einer AiO einfach minderwertig zu dem Preis sind, ich würde bei Luft bleiben oder mehr ausgeben und eine richtig Wasserkühlung zulegen.
Ins 750D passen CPU Kühler bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 170mm, einige Boliden wie der Brocken 2 oder Himalaya 2 fallen damit schon mal raus.
Da kein Budget genannt wurde empfehle ich jetzt einfach mal von einem Preisbereich von 40€ - ~ 60 -70€ ein paar gute Kühler die alle sehr Leistungsfähig sind.
Für bis zu 40€ sind der HR-02 Macho Rev. A bzw der Mugen 4 Max einen Blick wert, den True Spirit 140 Power könnte man versuchen sollte aber eng werden da er schon mit 170mm Höhe mit Lüfter angegeben wird. Wenn man mehr ausgeben will sind der Dark Rock 3, K2 bzw der NH-D14 empfehlenswert, den D15 empfinde ich für die wenigen Verbesserungen als zu teuer.


----------



## Finn2708 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Danke dir für die kleine Übersicht.

Sind 8 Heatpipes grundsätzlich besser als 6? Dann wäre ja der K2 der beste deiner Auswahl.
Optisch gefällt mir der Dark Rock am besten, auch wenn das Ding vermutlich so riesig ist, dass man nichts mehr vom Mainboard sieht


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Kann man so nicht pauschal sagen das hängt auch von der dicke der Heatpipes ab oder zb. den Lamellen, Abstand der einzelnen Lamellen und vor allem den Fans. 
Der K2, Dark Rock 3 und Noctua sind alle drei ungefähr gleich gut, je nachdem ob man eher auf die pure Leistung, Laustärke oder P/L Verhältnis abzielt.
Einen Test in dem alle vertreten sind wird schwierig zu finden da der Dark Rock 3 beispielsweiße sehr neu ist, allerdings sind in diesem Test der Noctua NH-D14 und K2 enthalten sowie der Dark Rock 1, dieser liegt von der Leistung knapp hinter dem Dark Rock 2 welcher wiederum eine ungefähr gleiche Leistung wie der Dark Rock 3 hat, beim Update von 2 auf 3 wurde vor allem die Montage verbessert.


----------



## claster17 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Ich benutze selbst den Dark Rock 3.
4,5GHz sind bei mir bis 85°C drin. Möglicherweise ist mein Gehäuse zum Teil auch Schuld an den Temperaturen. Ich vermute aber auch, dass ich zu viel WLP aufgetragen habe.

Bezüglich Größe:
Bei mir wird nur der erste RAM-Slot verdeckt, die anderen 3 sind komplett frei


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich benutze selbst den Dark Rock 3. 4,5GHz sind bei mir bis 85°C drin. Möglicherweise ist mein Gehäuse zum Teil auch Schuld an den Temperaturen.


 
Was für eine Spannung hast du für den Takt eingestellt, 85°C sind schon hart an der Grenze ich selbst würde meine CPU nicht mit einer Temperatur über 80°C laufen lassen, du musst immer bedenken das du obwohl die Sensoren bei den aktuellen Intel Prozessoren relativ gut verbaut sind trotzdem immer eine Toleranz von 5°C aufwärts einrechnen solltest.


----------



## claster17 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Bei mir sind es 1,15V. Diese Temperaturen werden nur in Prime95 erreicht.
Wie gesagt, ich vermute, dass ich die WLP falsch aufgetragen habe.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

1,15 V sind wirklich nicht viel hab zwar selber noch keinen 4790k übertakten dürfen aber da hast du wohl einen guten Chip erwischt.
Dann nimm den Kühler doch fix runter, geht doch beim Pro 3 gut ohne das Board aus zu bauen und mach das mit der Wlp nochmal neu ist doch kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2014)

1,15Volt bei 4,5Ghz? -Lies mal die reale Spannung mit CPU -Z aus und schreib mal wo LoadLineCalibration bei dir eingestellt ist.


----------



## rhyn2012 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Egal wo du bestellst, du hast IMMER ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du online kaufst.

 Ich habe z.b. auch schon gutes über die H100 gehört. Bekannter musste lediglich die Lüfter tauschen


----------



## Finn2708 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



> Egal wo du bestellst, du hast IMMER ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du online kaufst.
> 
> Ich habe z.b. auch schon gutes über die H100 gehört. Bekannter musste lediglich die Lüfter tauschen



Endlich höre ich auch mal was positives in einem Forum...^^
Die ganzen Tests, die so im Netz herumschwirren, lesen sich ja eigentlich klasse, nur wurde mir bis jetzt von allen Seiten abgeraten... Ich werde es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und vllt. einfach mal bestellen und gucken, was da bei mir ankommt^^
Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt, kann ich immer noch den Dark Rock nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Egal wo du bestellst, du hast IMMER ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du online kaufst.


 
Seit kurzem sind noch ein paar Formalitäten dazu gekommen. Eventuell brauchst du ein Formular von der Webseite für die Rücksendung.


----------



## Finn2708 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



> Seit kurzem sind noch ein paar Formalitäten dazu gekommen. Eventuell brauchst du ein Formular von der Webseite für die Rücksendung.



Deswegen habe ich ja z.B. bestellen bei Amazon vorgeschlagen, da kann ich immer noch gratis zurücksenden und außerdem ist das Teil mit Prime am nächsten Tag da, danke aber für den Hinweis.


----------



## BlackCarlos (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Du kannst aber auch die H110 ins Corsair 750 reinknallen!


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



Finn2708 schrieb:


> Endlich höre ich auch mal was positives in einem Forum...^^
> Die ganzen Tests, die so im Netz herumschwirren, lesen sich ja eigentlich klasse, nur wurde mir bis jetzt von allen Seiten abgeraten... Ich werde es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und vllt. einfach mal bestellen und gucken, was da bei mir ankommt^^
> Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt, kann ich immer noch den Dark Rock nehmen.


 
Wenn ich sowas lese frage ich mich warum du überhaupt einen Thread erstellst wenn du sowieso (warum auch immer) von überteuerten billig Wasserkühlungen überzeugt bist . Naja viel Spaß mit dem Müll aber komm bitte nicht wenn das Ding innerhalb des nächsten Jahres defekt wird wieder hierher, ich selber hatte schon genug Ärger mit AiO Wasserkühlungen bei den Systemen die ich in meinem Umkreis verwalte und weiß warum ich davon abrate.


----------



## SilentMan22 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Nimm entweder den K2, ist ein sehr solider Luftkühler und kann in etwa mit der H100i mithalten. Wenn du auch mehr ausgeben kannst, schau dir doch vielleicht mal die H110 an: Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ist zwar auch ne AIO, aber da hat Corsair echt noch einiges verbessert gegenüber der H100i, der Radiator ist auch noch etwa größer, das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass die Lüfter nicht wirklich gut sind. Du müsstest also eigentlich auch noch 2 oder 4 andere dazu kaufen, womits dann doch etwas teurer wird. Aber mit 4 Lüftern ist die H110 eindeutig stärker als beispielsweise der K2.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Also AiO Waküs sind kompletter Schrott  
Das Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet 97 Tacken. P/L grösster Mist, denn mit den kack Lüfter hat man mit einem guten Lüftkühler von 60-70 Ocken dieselbe Leistung mit viel niedriger Lautstärke. 
Deshalb müsstest du 2 gute Lüfter kaufen, und ich meine damit keine Billigteile, sondern richtig gute: Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2 von denen bist du auf 40 Euro + die 97 = 137 Ocken  
Und das für max. 5 Grad mehr Kühlung  

Und ich rede noch nicht mal von der schlechteren H100(i) oder wie die auch heissen 

Schau dir mal den Test der H110 an: Corsair H110 im Test
Da siehst du den Vergleich  

Kauf dir den Phantek und du bekommst die gleiche Leistung bei derselben Kühlung: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt's sogar in unterschiedlichen Farben. 

Als Zusammenfassung: Klare Empfehlung gegen eine AiO


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Zusammengefasst das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist eben totaler Müll, ein guter Luftkühler kann mit den AiO Wasserkühlungen mithalten und kostet nur knapp die hälft oder weniger und ist eben auch nicht lauter.


----------



## Rattriix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Wenn du etwas Luftgekühltes willst, nehme am besten den Thermalright Macho 120, habe ihn auch auf der gleichen CPU rennt super auf maximal 75°C.
Also ein bisschen Platz zum übertakten wäre noch.
Allerdings geht der im Turbotakt schon extrem schnell, was möchtest du denn machen was eine Übertaktung rechtfertigt? 
Apropros der Macho kostet nur ca. 35€ und ist damit ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Mein Vorredner hat recht

Hier sind noch weitere Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Dsdenni & Rattriix bitte mal den ganzen Thread lesen, die Kühler wurden bereits empfohlen, der Brocken 2 passt nicht ins Gehäuse da dort nur Kühler bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 170 mm reinpassen.
Der Macho mit dem 120mm Lüfter ist nicht zu empfehlen da es bereits eine Version mit besserem und größerem Fan gibt.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



Dissi schrieb:


> Dsdenni & Rattriix bitte mal den ganzen Thread lesen, die Kühler wurden bereits empfohlen, der Brocken 2 passt nicht ins Gehäuse da dort nur Kühler bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 170 mm reinpassen.


Ähem, der Brocken 2 ist aber "nur" 165mm hoch:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und passt bei mir wunderbar in`s Fractal Arc R2, in das CPU-Kühler bis 170mm reingequetscht werden dürfen. Wo ist also das Problem

Gruß


----------



## Rattriix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Oh das mit dem macho hatte ich dann wohl überlesen,
kann ja aber auch evtl. nicht schaden den Vorschlag nocheinmal von jemanden zu hören der es selbst getestet bzw. laufen hat. 
Ich kanns halt nur empfehlen man kann dann ja auch die HR-02 Version nehmen, Ich halte den Macho aber für vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ähem, der Brocken 2 ist aber "nur" 165mm hoch:
> 
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Bei Geizhals wird nur die Höhe ohne den Fan angegeben, auf Alternate wird beispielsweiße die Höhe mit Fan angegeben und das sind nun mal 170mm.


----------



## antic (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Also ich habe auch den Broken 2 im Fractal define R4 drinnen.
Meine CPU bleibt damit immer schön Kühl beim zocken


----------



## BestHardwareEU (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Also ich habe auch einen i7-4790K und suche auch einen CPU kühler. Ich hatte davor einen be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 und der CPU war über 90 °C warm. Hab den Kühler und den CPU zurückgeschickt und dabei gelesen, das der CPU bei 72,2 °C runtertaktet!!! Das heißt alles was über 73 °C ist, ist schlecht. Ich hatte auch an den Corsair H100i gedacht, nur 100 € für nen CPU kühler auszugeben find ich nicht so gut mit der Bewertung die er hat.

Hier könnt ihr euch das ja selber mal durchlesen.

ARK | Intel® Core


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

-----kann gelöscht werden---


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*



BestHardwareEU schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch einen i7-4790K und suche auch einen CPU kühler. Ich hatte davor einen be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 und der CPU war über 90 °C warm. Hab den Kühler und den CPU zurückgeschickt und dabei gelesen, das der CPU bei 72,2 °C runtertaktet!!! Das heißt alles was über 73 °C ist, ist schlecht. Ich hatte auch an den Corsair H100i gedacht, nur 100 € für nen CPU kühler auszugeben find ich nicht so gut mit der Bewertung die er hat.
> 
> Hier könnt ihr euch das ja selber mal durchlesen.
> 
> ARK | Intel® Core



Der Kühler war sehr warscheinlich falsch montiert, ein Dark Rock Advanced C1 schafft es ohne Probleme einen 4790k bei maximal 60°C zu halten solang da nicht Übertaktet wurde.


----------



## PCAngel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

ich habe den inboxed kühler drauf, und das ist ein fail in ganzer Linie...
der PC stürzt mir schon bei einfacheren spielen ab, und ich muss die ganze zeit die Temperatur kontrollieren...
also an sich würde ich bei dem prozessor immer nen grossen luftkühler, oder eine Wasserkühlung hohlen, alles andere ist einfach von der Leistung nicht so gut...
nur so neben bei mal ne frage:
habt ihr ne wärmeleitpaste die ihr mir empfehlen könntet??
ich werde mir jetzt in den nächsten tagen nen neuen Lüfter hohlen, aber bei den meisten test sind die WLPs, die bei dem kühlern dabei sind ******** (tschuldigung)

DISSEL ich muss dir vollkommen recht geben...
ich lasse meinen prozessor auch auf max 80 grad, ab dann stellt er sich aus...
klar das zieht mit sich das der PC immer mal abstürzt, aber man geht halt sicher das nicht kaputt geht...

LG
euer Engel


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Kommt drauf an welchen Kühler du dir holen möchtest, bei den Thermalright und Nctua Kühlern fand ich die Wlp bisher ganz in Ordnung, empfehlen kann ich für den kleinen Geldbeutel die Artic MX-4 wenn du bisl mehr ausgeben willst kann du zur Gelid GC-Extreme greifen ein Spachtel ist dort direkt auch enthalten.


----------



## max0r_ (19. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Laut der aktuellen PCGH sind besonders der Noctua (65€) Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und der EKL (37€): EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

Das Problem ist das der NH-D14 von vielen neuen Boards wegen des 3 poligen Stecker nicht mehr gesteuert werden kann läuft also mit maximaler Drehzahl, wenn würde ich zum neuen Modell dem NH-D15 greifen dank dem 4 poligen Anschluss ist dieser deutlich zukunftstauglicher ist meiner Meinung nach für 83€ aufwärts viel zu teuer ich persönlich würde mir für das Geld lieber einen Genesis + 2 Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro stecken.
Alternativ kann man auch zu einem dieser greifen haben alle genug Kühlleistung für den 4790k solang man nicht ordentlich Spannung anlegt.

Der Himalaya 2 ist bei einem Budget unter 50€ wirklich mehr oder weniger die Empfehlung Problem ist nur das er mit 170mm Höhe nicht in jedes Gehäuse passt alternativ kann man den Brocken 2 (165mm Höhe), Mugen 4 Max (~160mm) oder einen Brocken Eco (150mm) kaufen.


----------



## santos (19. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

jemanden von etwas anderem zu überzeugen, der schon seinen Wunsch gespeichert hat, ist schwer. Deshalb sage ich, der beste Kühler ist immer der, den man selbst nicht hat. Also komplett egal was Du Dir kaufst, ich habe immer den besseren. Kauf den H100 oder einen X-beliebigen anderen AIO Kühler, irgendwann wirst auch Du mitbekommen, warum diese Art von Kühler nicht so das Wahre ist. Ich bin von einer High End Wakü-Anlage auf Luft zurück gegangen, weil ich keine Lust mehr auf basteln, reinigen und pflegen hatte. Ist einfach ein schöneres Gefühl, den Kopf mal nicht jeden Tag im Rechner zu haben. Ein Luftkühler reicht für meine Bedürfnisse allemal. Ich habe einen Sechskerner Intel auf 4GB am laufen, damit zocke ich und nutze eben das übliche. An 70°C komme ich nur durch Prime95, beim zocken bin ich so bei 55°, also alles im grünen Bereich. Wenn Du so ein AIO-Kühler willst, einfach kaufen, nicht fragen, mach ich auch. Würdest Du uns das mitteilen wenn Du das erste mal sch.... sagst?


----------



## PCAngel (20. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

ja ich habe im moment den NZXT Habich 140 und den RAIJINTEK NEMESIS Headpipe so im Hinterkopf....
ich habe halt jetzt finanziell nicht riesig viel zur verfügung, aber beim CPU Lüfter werde ich nicht sparen...


----------



## PCAngel (20. November 2014)

*AW: Kühler für i7-4790K*

ich habe jetzt den PC erstmal eingeschickt weil der erst ein oder zwei Monate alt ist, aber ich muss dann schau...
wenn die mir auch bestätigen das es der Lüfter ist der ******** ist, dann werde ich wasch den NZXT nehmen....


----------

